# Bearded Hen



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hoping for a man-sized bird, not some measly hen, but haven't seen a tom on my propery yet. The neighbor across the road has a gang of birds with some gobblers in the field every morning. May have to give him a call before the season ends May 31.

Hey! Finally got a new post in!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

At least you have seen a Turkey. Our archery seasons starts the 12th and I have been out a few times trying to locate a gobbler, but no luck yet !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks pretty thick along the edges, no roosting trees near by !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've worked for a few bearded hens.. . They can be nasty.
Good luck getting a Tom Glen...
You too Ed.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

good luck Glen

i would have taken that hen.here she would be legal during spring season

all that is required is a visible beard.

im not a trophy hunter by any means of the definition

but when a trophy walks by i would shoot it

plus i have never seen a bearded hen yet


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Seen them before and have no desire to kill an egg-laying circus bird. Hope to get out Friday morning.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck glen hope you call in a big one and not a beat up jake


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Jakes get a pass from me. A few years back early morning, had a few hens about 20 feet in front of me, when they all looked to the sky. Couldn't tell what was going on until about 6 or 7 jakes landed in front of me. Very cool.


----------

